# New Shimano 2011 rods



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would like to introduce the new Terez series of rods. These were built using the small blank diameter concept. There are many actions and lengths available for everything from live bait to popper rods for tuna. We also have several Wax Wing specific rods in this series. I have used these rods and I really like them.

These rods have very little push back when on big fish or heavy line. They were designed to use braided line with short leaders. In simple terms the rods are very forgiving on your body, but powerful when pulling on fish.

These will be available in 5 different colors for every action.

Pearl White
Emerald Green
Aqua
Fighting Lady Yellow
Sunset Red

The colors were chosen to match boat hull colors like these:










Some of the features are the new Fuji "K" guide designed specifically for braided line. They are a no tangle design that works very well. Wind knots and other problems normally associated with braided line are virtyually eliminated by this new guide.










Every rod also features a metal reel seat. This allows for a strong place to clamp conventional reels and not affect the blank integrity. Spinning models also feature this reel seat design.










Custom shaped EVA handles (Wax Wing models feature cork handles). Stand up rods have a flat spot for rail applications. The popper rods have a second foregrip that is moved forward for better leverage on larger fish.










Here are the different actions and lengths. As you can see some are west coast specific and some are east coast specific. Many of the rods will be perfect for all regions. The line ratings are all Power Pro. The intended use is listed behind the model number. 

*TZC80ML *Small 20# Bait 8' Med-Light Fast 20-50 $259.99
*TZC80M *Medium 20# Bait 8' Med Fast 30-65 $259.99 
*TZC80MH *Medium 30#/ Large 40# Bait 8' Med-Heavy Fast 40-80 $259.99 
*TZC80H *Large 50# Bait 8' Heavy Fast 50-100 $259.99 
*TZC70M *Small 20# Bait 7' Medium Fast 30-65 $249.99 
*TZC70MH *Medium 30# Bait 7' Med-Heavy Fast 40-80 $249.99 
*TZCX70MH *Medium-Large 30# Bait 7' Med-Heavy XFast 40-80 $249.99 
*TZC70H *40# Large Bait 7' Heavy Fast 50-100 $249.99 
*TZC70XH *Dropper Loop 50# 7' Extra Heavy Fast 65-200 $249.99 
*TZC66H *50# bait 6'6" Heavy Fast 50-150 $259.99 
*TZCX66H *Yo Yo Iron 50# 6'6" Heavy XFast 50-150 $259.99 
*TZC66XH *60# Bait 6'6" Extra Heavy Fast 65-200 $259.99 
*TZCX66XH *yo yo Iron 60# and bait 6'6" Extra Heavy XFast 65-200 $259.99 
*TZC66XXH *60# Bait 6'6" Extra Extra Heavy Fast 80-200 $259.99 
*TZCX66XXH *80# Bait 6'6" Extra Extra Heavy XFast 80-200 $259.99 
*TZS72ML *Shrimp/Crab 7'2" Med Light XFast 15-40 $249.99 
*TZS72M *Sailfish 7'2" Med Fast 20-50 $249.99 
*TZS72MH *Sailfish Jig and Bait 7'2" Med-Heavy Fast 40-80 $249.99 
*TZS69M *Sailfish cockpit 6'9" Med Fast 20-50 $249.99 
*TZS69MH *Tuna Sailfish Cockpit 6'9" Med-Heavy Fast 40-80 $249.99 
*TZS69H *Tuna Live bait 6'9" HeavyFast 50-100 $249.99 
*TZS69XH *Bottom fishing 6'9" Extra Heavy Fast 65-200 $249.99 
*TZS78H *Popper 7'8" Heavy Med-Fast 50-100 $279.99 
*TZS78XH *Popper 7'8" Heavy Med-Fast 50-100 $279.99 
*TZCWX80MPW *Boy 8'0" Med XFast 20-50 $219.99 
*TZCWX80MHPW*Jr8'0"Med-Heavy XFast 30-65 $219.99 
*TZCW70MPW*Boy7'0"MedFast20-50$199.99 
*TZCW70MHPW*Jr7'0"Med-HeavyFast30-65$199.99 
*TZSW72MPW*Boy7'2"MedFast15-30$199.99 
*TZSW72MHPW*Jr7'2"Med-HeavyFast20-40$199.99 
*TZSW70MPW*Boy7'0"MedFast20-50$219.99 
*TZSW70MHPW*Jr7'0"Med-HeavyFast30-65$219.99 
*TZS70XHPW*Boy/Jr7'0"Extra HeavyMed-Fast50-100$269.99



Trevala S series rods



This new jigging rod was developed for our new Shallow Water Butterfly jigs. I will post this info soon. For now you can see the rod. 

We used our C4S technology to develop these specific rod actions for the new jigs. The rods are very light and are surprising how much power they actually have. Several AJ, tuna, yellowtail, grouper, snapper and others have been caught with these rods. They feel like a freshwater bass rod in your hand. 










C4S Construction
Custom shaped EVA handles with split grips
Fuji Alconite guides
Fuji reel seat
Lifetime warranty

*TVSC66XXL* 6


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

The Terez rods will be great for casting to tarpon.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are really cool rods. The dealers that fished with them were very impressed.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

How much are those new Trevalas going to cost?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It got cut off for some reason. $159.99-169.99 lifetime warranty.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Bantam are the Terez Popping rods already at the retailers? also is there any difference on this two models
*TZS78H *Popper 7'8" Heavy Med-Fast 50-100 $279.99 
*TZS78XH *Popper 7'8" Heavy Med-Fast 50-100 $279.99

Thank you


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Which one would you match up with a Torsa 20 for bottom fishing, Live bait and light trolling.


----------

